# Can it cure flexible? Like tobacco?



## Beer_Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

I've made some blunt wraps with tobacco leaves and gum arabic and candy flavoring. I just wondered,,,,, Is there a way to cure MJ like tobacco where the leaves stay flexible instead of crunchy?
I just wanted to make a couple of blunt wraps out of MJ for a friend.
I greatly appreciate any help.
Thanks!


----------



## WrEkkED (Jul 4, 2007)

take a spray bottle and slightly spray 2 pieces of paper towel. place the leaves between the paper towels and put something heavy over top. Worked great for me. GL


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## bono (Jul 7, 2007)

let us know how it turns out. Blunts from MJ leaves would be tight, if only for the principle of the thing!


----------



## Beer_Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

If it works out ok I could try to do a picture tutorial. lol
Then everyone would think I'm some kind of expert on it...
Hey, wait, that could be my 15 minutes of fame!

I love this place.... lol


----------



## A.K. (Jul 8, 2007)

Beer_Guy said:
			
		

> If it works out ok I could try to do a picture tutorial



yes do that because i really want to learn how to do that


----------

